# Need Solid Drive Shaft Replacement for Sears 316.795230 Trimmer



## Brackney (Jun 20, 2019)

I forget the original manufacturer of this trimmer that Sears contracted with. They were sold to someone called (I think) American XXXXXX? Anyway, like most lawn and garden products, it ended up in the hands of MTD.

The tip partially broke off my drive shaft where it connects to the gearbox. According to the parts diagram, the shaft and the outside casing/tube are all one unit. The diagram shows part number 182230, although I've also seen it referred to in web searches as 791-182230.

This part is nowhere in stock. There are no replacements. A call to MTD itself didn't provide a solution, as they said they do not sell drive shafts separately, plus if there was any other kind of replacements they would have them listed in their computer system.

The shaft looks like it is 54.5" long and 0.25" in diameter. The special adapter at the end that fits into the gearbox appears welded on. If the missing piece from the shaft was in the gearbox, it either was in very small pieces or I overlooked it when removing the gearbox.

Other than keep watching eBay, Craigslist and LetGo for a similar trimmer, does anyone have any suggestions?


----------

